# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Tentang sanksi administratif lelang

## klbid

Terkait dengan thread sanksi administratif member forum koi's yang berhubungan dengan lelang. Saya ingin bertanya dalam thread tsb namun tidak bisa karena dilock. 

Sebuah pertanyaan sederhana yaitu bagaimana menentukan sanksi berupa 1 bulan atau 6 bulan atau 1 tahun atau 2 tahun ?

Sadarkah kita bahwa banyak dari pelelang yang melanggar peraturan lelang juga ? Misalnya start lelang yang bisa mencapai harga 1 juta padahal dalam peraturan start lelang harganya 250 ribu. Juga foto seharusnya dari sisi depan atas, sisi samping kiri, sisi samping kanan. Foto Sisi samping kiri dan kanan ini hampir tidak pernah ada.

 :Peace:

----------


## koilokal

setuju om klbid
yg tidak kalah penting juga adalah ketegasan pelelang dan admin forum dalam menjalankan aturan lelang,
misalnya: 
- apabila waktu pembayaran terhadap ikan yg dilelang telah habis sesuai dengan aturan yang diberlakukan dari awal pelelangan, maka ikan tersebut harus dilimpahkan ke penawar selanjutnya, sehingga tidak perlu ada kronologis masalah yang panjang, disamping juga agar tidak *mengabaikan* hak bagi penawar kedua untuk mendapatkan ikan yg telah ditawar.

----------


## bobo

> Terkait dengan thread sanksi administratif member forum koi's yang berhubungan dengan lelang. Saya ingin bertanya dalam thread tsb namun tidak bisa karena dilock. 
> 
> Sebuah pertanyaan sederhana yaitu bagaimana menentukan sanksi berupa 1 bulan atau 6 bulan atau 1 tahun atau 2 tahun ?
> 
> Sadarkah kita bahwa banyak dari pelelang yang melanggar peraturan lelang juga ? Misalnya start lelang yang bisa mencapai harga 1 juta padahal dalam peraturan start lelang harganya 250 ribu. Juga foto seharusnya dari sisi depan atas, sisi samping kiri, sisi samping kanan. Foto Sisi samping kiri dan kanan ini hampir tidak pernah ada.


betul juga om klbid, masukan yang baik buat pelelang juga biar tertib juga, menunggu jawaban (kata semut merah yang di dinding)  ::

----------


## koilokal

> menunggu jawaban (kata semut merah yang di dinding)


sama-sama menunggu om

----------


## bobo

bener2 belum ada tanggapan ya ? :Attention:   ::   :Juggle:

----------


## koilokal

ndak penting kali om makax ndak ditanggapi

----------


## klbid

Nggak apa-apa om nggak ditanggapi. Disini saya hanya ingin meluruskan hal-hal yang agak berbelok sehingga kembali ke jalan yang lurus.

----------

